# 27.5" Baritone RG build



## Floody_85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey guys. Im new around here and I thought id post some pics of my new build.
Mahogany neck and body, bloodwood fingerboard, 27.5" scale, SS fretwire, floyd rose..
Ive been working on it for about a week now. Its coming along alrite. I only get time on weekends for it but im progressing nicely so far.

I Started out by buying a new bandsaw lol. I felt it was time to upgrade






Roughcut the body on the bandsaw then got ready to rout using my template





After routing





I added binding using .5mm black and .5mm bloodwood veneers








Rougcut the necktaper on the bandsaw next





Hogged out most of the neck pocket wit a forstner bit in the drill press





Then routed clean








A real nice snug fit. Today ill hopefully get the floyd rout and pup routs done.
Let me know ur thoughts guys


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 30, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Floody_85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Cheers. Ill hopefully have some more pics up this afternoon after i rout the floyd and the pups.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 30, 2010)

awesome!! I plan on seeing them !!


----------



## paintkilz (Jul 30, 2010)

looks sick, cant wait to see more pics. i wish more builds used SS fretwire, i want to see what peoples opinions of working with it are like..


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello Chris 
Glad you joined, looks like ill have to post my RG build soon


----------



## Floody_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hahaha lets not turn it into a competition lol..
Ill post some pics up soon of the trem and pup routs. Turned out good. Except for one of the post holes was out a little so i routed that section out and glued a new piece in. Ill redrill it tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 31, 2010)

a competition aye? bring it on 

pics!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 31, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Floody_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Got the floyd and the pup routs done today. One of the stud posts was off a little so i routed out that section and glued another block in. Ill redrill it tomorrow. Apart from that it went really well














No competition for me thanks andy. Im just trying to get this perfect. My brother is paying me to build him a prs 24 se, Im gonna start a les paul soon and a prototype for my new design. Goood thing ive got enough mahogany coming for 3 bodies and 4 necks lol


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 31, 2010)

looks good man 

awww... wrecked my fun!! 

seems like you have a fair few builds coming up! sweet, and getting paid for one is always good haha
whats this new design? singlecut?
i have a singlecut design im going to start soon


----------



## Floody_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nah its a double. Im not really a huge fan of singlecuts. Apart from lespauls. 
Im pretty keen to build a fanfret too. 

Im going to order some more tools soon too. Prob leveling beam and dressing file from stewmac..Might buy a bulk load of trussrods and ss wire from LMI too..And prob more bloodwood boards hahaha. Ive got 5 already


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 31, 2010)

yea i know, im not much of a singlecut fan either haha

i have plans to do a fanned fret soon also 
i still havnt figured out a way of slotting the board accurately though

the leveling beams are great man, mine are the 16inch ones i think, i love them and use them for leveling frets and fretboards aswell as other stuff around the workshop

im in the market for a new crowning file too, i had a look at the stewmac diamond ones... expensive lil bastards 

did you look into the ebony i bought... sitco was it? eh i forget the name of the company lol.. it is nice stuff man, i cant wait to slot one of those boards


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome man! Welcome to the forum  check out my build thread if you get a couple of mins. Andrew told me you joined so i had a look at this! I relaly like the binding on the fretboard... Looks really crisp and sharp!


----------



## Floody_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey thanks tonywozere. The binding turned out pretty good. Its was a PIA to work wit but. The bloodwood veneer just wants to split lol. Ill go have a look at your build now..

Andy, i think im gonna get a 16" beam and a cantsaw file. Maybe for my next order ill get a new crowning file. Im too broke lol. I thought of selling my whammy pedal to fund more tools but my wife gave it to me as a present and it cost her heaps!!


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 1, 2010)

Floody_85 said:


> Andy, i think im gonna get a 16" beam and a cantsaw file. Maybe for my next order ill get a new crowning file. Im too broke lol. I thought of selling my whammy pedal to fund more tools but my wife gave it to me as a present and it cost her heaps!!


 
naaaa dont get a cantsaw file, you dont need it, buy the fret end dressing file, the small one.
thats all you need to shape fret ends.
i want one of those lol

you will be happy with the 16inch beam 

LOL damn presents! but if you dont use it theres not much point keping it


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yea but the cant saw file has the smooth edges which is wat im after. And it crowns pretty well too.

And i do use the whammy pedal lol. Its wicked. I just want cash..Itll stay in my posession but


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks good so far 

Can't wait to see more progress


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 1, 2010)

Floody_85 said:


> Yea but the cant saw file has the smooth edges which is wat im after. And it crowns pretty well too.
> 
> And i do use the whammy pedal lol. Its wicked. I just want cash..Itll stay in my posession but


 

just buy one of those neat lil steel freboard gaurds and crown with any file 
STEWMAC.COM : Fingerboard Guards

i just ground the teeth off one edge of a square file, and polished it a little, thats what i used before i started using the dodgy recrown file i have lol

Nick sent me a fretboard gaurd, its awesome


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 1, 2010)

hmmm maybe ill do that..ill see.
No more progress shots today. My day off lol. 
I might get some stuff done during lunch breaks at work..


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 2, 2010)

Floody_85 said:


> hmmm maybe ill do that..ill see.
> No more progress shots today. My day off lol.
> I might get some stuff done during lunch breaks at work..


 
even if you dont use the fretboard gaurds like i said, they are still awesome for buffing,
i hate seeing scratch marks against the grain between frets


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 2, 2010)

I ended up ordering the 16" beam, medium triangle file and fretguards...and my mahogany should come tomorrow

Man im trying to work out recording using mixcraft..anyone know how to use it? Ive been told to use impulses??


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 2, 2010)

Floody_85 said:


> I ended up ordering the 16" beam, medium triangle file and fretguards...and my mahogany should come tomorrow
> 
> Man im trying to work out recording using mixcraft..anyone know how to use it? Ive been told to use impulses??


 
good stuff man 

mixcraft aye 
have a look here The Sevenstring.org Workbench - Sevenstring.org
might be something...

Google


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 3, 2010)

I found some stuff in the recording studio section..Just gotta try find a good way for drums now lol.


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 3, 2010)

Floody_85 said:


> I found some stuff in the recording studio section..Just gotta try find a good way for drums now lol.


 
thats the reason i dont record, no way to do drums lol,
theres a few programs, but i couldnt figure out how to work the stupid things... 

(you could buy Nicks drum machine if he still has it haha)


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 3, 2010)

Theres some good ways to do it..I just dont know how lol
Ive got fruityloops, and im getting drumkit from hell..Just gotta learn them lol..


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL

whats drumkit from hell?
iv heard of fruity loops lol

you like your loops fruity aye 

more pics floody... i started mine
busy designing a headstock now lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

This is cool stuff indeed.


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 4, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> This is cool stuff indeed.


Cheers mate. There'll be more on the way. I just got a delivery of lots of mahogany lol.

Andy, drumkit from hell is a drum program. I havent got it working but


----------



## thewildturkey (Aug 5, 2010)

Floody_85 said:


> Cheers mate. There'll be more on the way. I just got a delivery of lots of mahogany lol.
> 
> Andy, drumkit from hell is a drum program. I havent got it working but



Its Pretty straight forward. What DAW are you using?


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 5, 2010)

im using mixcraft 5. But i drumkit from hell working. I got told dfh could run as a vst without ezdrummer installed but it doesnt work


----------



## yacker (Aug 5, 2010)

Floody_85 said:


> im using mixcraft 5. But i drumkit from hell working. I got told dfh could run as a vst without ezdrummer installed but it doesnt work



There are many versions of drumkit from hell. One of which is its own self contained program that can run on its own, and one of which is an ezdrummer (EZX) expansion. If you happen to have the expansion, then it requires ezdrummer in order to function.


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 20, 2010)

Got some more done on this today.Carved the neck and also done the inlays the other day.

Rough cut on the bandy






Carve








More pics











And the inlays wit the board radiused..Rough sanded to 800 so far.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome! Keep it up man  Now... MOAR PICS.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 20, 2010)

that looks awesome! how did you measure for the trem posts?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 20, 2010)

nice guitar!


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 20, 2010)

Did you use a dremal with a router attachment for the inlays?


----------



## jymellis (Aug 20, 2010)

i also wanted to add that acoustica beatcraft is a pretty easy pc based drum machine  what i do is program a high hat hit like a metronome. then i will play guitar to the high hat metronome. after the guitar is recorded i go back and add the rest of the drums to accompany the guitar. this works better fo me personally because i cant just program a decent beat by itself. it ends up being a ridiculous mess of drums that i cant even begin to follow on guitar lol. an easy free recording program i found is hydrogen. now keep in mind there are alot better programs out there for both, but these are super easy programs to get you accustomed to programing and recording.


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. Its coming along so far..
No dremel.Just a 6mm drill bit in the drill press.

As for the trem posts, I just used my template. The holes on that are the right spots.


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 21, 2010)

looks good man


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 21, 2010)

Cheers man. Ill get onto the neck jig today


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 23, 2010)

Floody_85 said:


> Cheers man. Ill get onto the neck jig today


 
if i could be bothered to open photobucket id post a few pics of mine for inspiration... but im too lazy lol...

dont forget pics 

(did i post pics of the neck jig build on the woodwork forum?)


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 24, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> if i could be bothered to open photobucket id post a few pics of mine for inspiration... but im too lazy lol...
> 
> dont forget pics
> 
> (did i post pics of the neck jig build on the woodwork forum?)



Yea man u did. Theyre all the same I guess..Im still trying to find time to do it. Im going away for the w'end and im at work all week..Im so short on time that I worked on the prs im making for bro on my lunch break today lol. Not too much more work to go on this rg but


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 4, 2010)

Few more pics..Work has been slow on this..Im waiting for my tuners to come and also working on a prs for my brother..






Nice SS frets..Pain in the *$&# to work with on ur hands and tools!











Some light beveling to the body..Roughed in the belly carve too..Once the neck is glued in, ill carve away the heel transition


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thought id add a few shots of the neck jig I made. Still a few little things ive gotta do but its turned out good..and cheap!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 5, 2010)

Progress pics 

Great work so far man !


----------



## caparison_x (Sep 5, 2010)

Great work so far. one thing I'd say is with such nice fretboard timber I personally would've had no fret markers. But it's your guitar so great work on the inlays ! +1


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 5, 2010)

Lookin' good.


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 5, 2010)

Cheers guys.
I thought about no inlays, but i like having em so I just kept them simple. I love this bloodwood. Its the first time ive used it but ive got 4 more waiting to go already lol


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 11, 2010)

So i cut the ends off the frets today and F$*# me!!! It ruined my cutters!! They were good stewmac cutters that id only used on 2 fret jobs before this..after 4 or 5 frets, i had big dings in the cutting surface!!!!! So P*$$%* off!!! I know ss wire is hard but i didnt expect to have tools ruined after one fret job!!! Not happy!!! Has anyone had this happen??


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 11, 2010)

Look on the positive side.. You will have really durable / longlasting frets.


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 11, 2010)

Floody_85 said:


> So i cut the ends off the frets today and F$*# me!!! It ruined my cutters!! They were good stewmac cutters that id only used on 2 fret jobs before this..after 4 or 5 frets, i had big dings in the cutting surface!!!!! So P*$$%* off!!! I know ss wire is hard but i didnt expect to have tools ruined after one fret job!!! Not happy!!! Has anyone had this happen??


 
   
nice one chris 

i used the vintage flush cutters i ground down myself, and had no probs with the SS...

here ill post some pics..... haha
(links so i dont clutter your thread too much) 











http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/BolandGuitars/Random Things and For Sale/DSC06151a.jpg

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/BolandGuitars/Random Things and For Sale/DSC06173a.jpg

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/BolandGuitars/Random Things and For Sale/DSC06174a.jpg

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/BolandGuitars/Random Things and For Sale/DSC06175a.jpg

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/BolandGuitars/Random Things and For Sale/DSC06184a.jpg

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/BolandGuitars/Random Things and For Sale/DSC06185A.jpg

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/BolandGuitars/Random Things and For Sale/DSC06336b.jpg

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/BolandGuitars/Random Things and For Sale/DSC06335a.jpg

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/BolandGuitars/Random Things and For Sale/DSC06319a.jpg

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/BolandGuitars/Random Things and For Sale/DSC06326a.jpg

put the time and effort (and tools and sheets and sheets of sandpaper) in to stainless and you get decent results 

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/BolandGuitars/Random Things and For Sale/DSC06322a.jpg


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 11, 2010)

I know they look good but Im not prepared to ruin a set of nippers ever time i do an ss job. Not to mention what itll do to my fret files...I was going to look into diamond files but I cant find nippers that are made for ss wire so im not sure wat to do at the moment


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 12, 2010)

dremel cutting wheel? 
hahaha that would work...


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yea ive seen people use a cutting wheel..I really wonder if they are worth the effort..I guess if someone specifically asks for them, ill use them, but if its a personal build, ill stick to regular frets...a few ends have sprung up on this one unfortunately..so due to my growing skepticism of them, im going to pull them all and replace them with regular nickel/silver fretwire.


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 12, 2010)

its better to practice and fuck up on one of yours rather than someone elses 

did you glue them in?


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yea i used titebond..im thinking my titebond might have gone bad!! Doesnt seem to be holding anything lately...except the stupid lid which broke off when i opened it hahaha..didnt that happen to u awhile a go andrew?


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 13, 2010)

hahahaha 
yea man, i had it happen when i built the bass...






titebond wouldnt hold frets... 
the idea is to use superglue and have it harden the walls of the slots around the barbs after the fret is seated,...
thats why i jam that block of wood into my drill press and give each fret 3 -5 mins for the glue to set...


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol yea thats the same as my bottle...

Titebond definately does hold frets man. Dont u remember from the fretting dvds?? Bryan Galloup uses it when he frets. I just pulled my ss frets and they were held real tight by the glue, trust me!!
I used it on my last fret job too and it holds really well. I used super glue for two jobs and i actually prefer titebond.


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 13, 2010)

Floody_85 said:


> Lol yea thats the same as my bottle...
> 
> Titebond definately does hold frets man. Dont u remember from the fretting dvds?? Bryan Galloup uses it when he frets. I just pulled my ss frets and they were held real tight by the glue, trust me!!
> I used it on my last fret job too and it holds really well. I used super glue for two jobs and i actually prefer titebond.


 
naaaa
i tried it on..... hmm which guitar did i try titebond on the frets 
i think it was on the mahog tele i did... then i had to refret it..
then again, those stew mac boards have horrible slots... 

the only thing titebond has over superglue is that your able to wipe it off lol...

did you find any not so dry titebond when you pulled the frets?

yea i remember it on the dvds, but he is working with decent sized bloody slots... im going to have to go watch that dvd again now that i have an arbor press... muhahahahahaha


----------



## No2EMGs4Me (Sep 13, 2010)

i cannot wait for more pics of this project. What are you planning on installing for pickups?


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 14, 2010)

No2EMGs4Me said:


> i cannot wait for more pics of this project. What are you planning on installing for pickups?


Not too sure yet. I have a set of bc rich pups..the ones out of the kerry king guitar...I will prob end up putting a mick brierley pup in the bridge. Hopefully more pics later in the week


----------



## Floody_85 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ive put this RG on the backburner for awhile til I can get this PRS done for my brother..Thought id share some pics of it...Its coming along nicely so far..

Mahogany body wit Flame maple top
Mahogany neck with Bocote fingerboard
Wilkinson tuners
Zebra Humbuckers






Cut the the mahogany and maple




Some of the hardware




Fingerboard with matching binding




My assistant.,named Ibanez hahaha,,im obsessed lol




Top glued down and inlays done




Made a template to match the PRS control cavity and routed that too..I also routed the wiring channel before i glued the top down




And thats where im at now..

Just gotta do the input socket and rout the pocket and pups to final depth and add the binding..Then carve and fret the neck..Its gonna have a red dye over the whole thing and finished in a clear gloss


----------



## Floody_85 (Oct 16, 2010)

Still no more work on the RG but the PRS for my brother is getting close to completion. Got a bit more done this weekend..





Sanded the fingerboard all the way to 2000 grit. Man this Bocote is nice! Its like glass after the 2000grit!





Gold EVO fretwire installed





Gold frets really go well with this Bocote





Binding installed..Got a bit tricky around the cutaways but it came up good in the end.





Scraped flush on top..Still gotta do the sides..

Thats where its at now..Next weekend i should get it buttoned up and ready for finish...Still not sure what kind of finish..My brother wants just gloss with no dye..I tried a sample with a poly clear gloss I had..








The grain came out really really well..I only sanded it to 400 and then threw 2 coats on..Just a little too yellow.


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 16, 2010)

looks good man, nice work

was that evo wire softer than standard nickel?
looks pretty nice 

will you be recessing those knobs/switch?

is that the wipe on poly?
i found a full tin of satin wipe on poly in the back of my finish cupboard in the workshop yesterday lol


----------



## Floody_85 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks man. The EVO wire was prob about the same as nickel. I think its actually meant to be harded than nickel but softer than ss..Felt the same to me lol. 

No recessing for the knobs.. Theres no carve on this so just flush mount.

Its not the wipe-on poly. Its another type..It can be wiped or sprayed or brushed.. Ill spray it if im gonna use it but.. Still thinking about it


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 17, 2010)

no worries haha, 

lol iv had nickel wire that was REALLY soft, and iv had some thats a bit harder... 
wouldnt mind trying some of that evo stuff in the future 

man i am so jealous your setup to spray


----------



## Floody_85 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yea the evo is cool. Its come up sweet on the bocote!

My spray setup isnt great lol.. I do have a big compressor that my grandfather gave me but its under my house and i havent setup it yet. I sprayed my last guitar in the workshop but i nearly died from fumes. Gotta work out an alternative..until then im going to spray at work where we have a proper spray booth wit a huge tunnel extractor.


----------



## Floody_85 (Jun 12, 2011)

Long time between posts but im nearing completion of the Baritone. All the build work is done and now I just need to finish it. Going with tung oil to keep the natural look and feel of it.

Heres a couple of pics.

















Hopefully itll be finished in a week or two. Still havent decided on pickups yet. At this point itll prob get some actives.
Id love some feedback. Thanks guys


----------



## JamesM (Jun 12, 2011)

Sick.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 12, 2011)

There is something about long scale 6ers that I really like.


----------



## Floody_85 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have yet to play an extended range guitar. I cant wait to finish it up and finally play it!! Should sound really good.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 13, 2011)

WHAT STRINGS ARE YOU GONNA PUT IN THE GUITAR?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jun 13, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> WHAT STRINGS ARE YOU GONNA PUT IN THE GUITAR?



Guitar strings, duh.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 13, 2011)

I dig the headstock!


----------



## Floody_85 (Jun 14, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> WHAT STRINGS ARE YOU GONNA PUT IN THE GUITAR?


Really heavy ones. Prob like 13 to 58 or something.



SilenceIsACrime said:


> I dig the headstock!


Thanks man. I use it on all my builds


----------



## CRaul87 (Jun 14, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I dig the headstock!


Correction: You can DIG with the headstock!


----------



## jon66 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks great so far, very inspiring! Nice work


----------



## Floody_85 (Jun 15, 2011)

jon66 said:


> Looks great so far, very inspiring! Nice work


Thanks mate. Hopefully start oiling it on the weekend. Cant wait to play it!! Ill also hopefully be getting alot of timber on the weekend to start some more builds. Including some wenge for a neck


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 15, 2011)

any more pics?


----------



## Floody_85 (Jun 15, 2011)

No more pics at this stage. Havent done anymore on it as ive been at work. Ill grab some snaps this weekend when i start oiling it


----------



## Floody_85 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got the first few coats of oil done on the weekend. Its a little darker than I wanted but still looks pretty good. Ill get some better outside shots this week.

















Any comments are greatly welcome.

Also got a few shots of the finished PRS that I posted earlier in this build.
It came out really well.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 27, 2011)

nice axe!


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome man. I loooove the headstock.


----------



## Floody_85 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. I get a fair few comments on the headstock lol. At least I'm doing something right!


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 27, 2011)

I dig it man! Must see it finished!


----------



## Floody_85 (Jun 27, 2011)

unclejemima218 said:


> I dig it man! Must see it finished!



Thanks man. Hopefully be finished in a couple of weeks. I've been working in ny own shape ttoo so ill start that soon


----------



## Floody_85 (Jul 24, 2011)

Pretty much finished up on this one today. Still waiting for pickups to arrive but I thought id string it up today and set it all up so it can settle while I wait for pickups. I was really surprised with how good it sounds unplugged!! Very loud and resonant.The notes really sing and ring for an age. I cant wait to plug it in!!! 
A few pics..

























Thanks for looking guys


----------



## Quitty (Jul 25, 2011)

Dude, that is gorgeous. Simple, beautiful and accurate.

For christmas, i'd like a guitar built out of your template body


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 25, 2011)

Niiiice, what are you tuning it to?


----------



## Floody_85 (Jul 25, 2011)

Quitty said:


> Dude, that is gorgeous. Simple, beautiful and accurate.
> 
> For christmas, i'd like a guitar built out of your template body



Thanks dude. Much appreciated. Comments like that make it so much sweeter to finish. Its prob gonna be for sale if Santa wants to buy it for you hahaha.

Scherzo, its tuned in C at the moment. It plays really well too. Ive never really gone lower then C on other guitars but I might go down to A to see how it feels. Thanks for the comments


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 25, 2011)

Very good job dude. The PRS hit me also. I like both finishes!


----------



## Floody_85 (Jul 25, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> Very good job dude. The PRS hit me also. I like both finishes!


Thanks man. Appreciate the comments. The PRS plays like a dream too. Very versatile work horse kind of guitar


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't notice you were Australian until I saw the fender/wing of your car. Nice ride if it is indeed yours. Also nice builds, of course. I always enjoy a nice, sleek headstock and 4+2 tuner arrangements.


----------



## Floody_85 (Jul 26, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> I didn't notice you were Australian until I saw the fender/wing of your car. Nice ride if it is indeed yours. Also nice builds, of course. I always enjoy a nice, sleek headstock and 4+2 tuner arrangements.



Lol thanks. I didn't even realise my car was in any pics. It's probably my old car.
It's funny, i designed that headstock in 5 mins and I always get very positive feedback about it. thanks for looking


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 1, 2011)

Finally got the pickups in and final setup completed. 
It plays and sounds awesome. Love the extended scaled!
Pickups are nice and suit the sound of it well..If i dont end up selling it, ill prob end up installing actives in it.

Some pics:

























Thanks for following this build and for the comments and feedback along the way.

Ill hopefully have a few new builds coming up shortly.


----------



## atticmike (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome man. You got your shit together 

Would you build a similar prs copy for me as well ?


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 1, 2011)

atticmike said:


> Awesome man. You got your shit together
> 
> Would you build a similar prs copy for me as well ?



Thanks man. Appreciated.

I can certaintly build another prs. Pm me if ur interested


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Those both look great!


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. 
I've got a semi hollow Tele that I'm about to start finishing so ill post pics 
Of that later on


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 3, 2011)

amazing how much an instrument changes just by adding strings.

Oh, and great job maing!


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 3, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> amazing how much an instrument changes just by adding strings.
> 
> Oh, and great job maing!


Thanks mate. Appreciate the comment. Ive been watching your build closely too. Love your work!

Heres a pic of the tele ive been working on. 
Mahogany body wit flame maple top.
Flame maple neck with madagascar rosewood fingerboard and maple binding.
Its getting a hipshot baby grand bridge which looks awesome!!














Check out my facebook if you wanna see more pics,

Thanks for looking


----------

